

Naked in public? Dreams Cloud wants to get inside your mind - dlr720
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57615359-1/naked-in-public-dreams-cloud-wants-to-get-inside-your-mind/

======
dlr720
Seems like a lot is happening in terms of start-ups going after the on-line
"Dreams" space, is 2014 the year of online dreams?

